# Rats on my head



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who's rat apparently loves to climb on their head? Lol my girls like to sit on my shoulder or in my sleeve a lot as we don't really have a good free range area right now and Noelle just loves climbing up over my bun and onto my head! I have to put my hair up when I'm with them cause I have a lot of curly hair and they get tangled in it haha, and she uses my bun to haul herself up. As soon as I take her off she goes back up again. It's cute but I'm always so paranoid she's gonna relieve herself in my hair loll! She's on my head as we speak now XD anyone else have a rat that does this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have long curly hair too and my girls love to try and burrow in it no matter what style I have it in xD if theyre not trying to burrow, theyre either trying to get on top of my head or trying to pull pieces into the cage. The only way I can get my one girl, Marci, to come out without picking her up is if I put my head real close to the cage and let her climb on top of me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive had few rats that liked to get on my head or play in my hair. Now im growing dreadlocks and when I have little Adhira on my shoulder and im walking around she will cling to my hair! its fun


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

This always happens to me haha, especially if my rats climb up a pillow first and then get on to my head! But mostly they just like grooming my hair haha, which hurts.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

All three of my girls love to make nests in the back of my hair and I let them because it builds more trust. My old rat who sadly passed away many years ago now, she loved to perch on my shoulder and climb my hair to sit on my head. Just watch they don't start jumping


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently took my youngest rat,scruffy to the vets and I walked there with him in a box, but it was raining and the box got soaked and went floppy so in the vets, since there was a long wait I let him potter on my knee and shoulder and he decided to climb up my hat and sit on top of my head. He stayed there the whole time and the others waiting just laughed at this funny, small, big eared rat grooming on my head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

None of my rats have climbed on my head before but isis has gotten in my hair! I have long super thick hair & Isis was on my shoulder and all of a sudden she just dove into my hair. She was all wrapped up in it. I freaked out which made it so much worse cuz I was alone and was having a hard time getting her out & at the same time I kept laughing because all I could think about was how if your hair is all messy they say it looks like a rat's nest & now my hair was truly!!

I have to keep my hair way up tied because she still loves to try. She will also sit on my shoulder and munch on my hair. She is a weirdo


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Haha, my girl Arya likes to do that. Unfortunately my hair tangles super easy so by the end of the day my hair looks like a rat's nest and my mom has been saying that almost all my life. She will climb ontop of my head and will burrow into my hair and the other day she did get tangles up in it and it was a pain to get her free of my hair without pulling her and hurting her with hair binded around her. Peanut Butter actually climbed up onto my shoulder from the cage but I started to walk away and she freaked out and pooped in my hair. And of course because she was scared and stressed it just HAD to be squishy and it smeared when I tried to get it out and it was just so gross.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

LOL I'm laughing so hard at all of these, especially what happened to you Voltage XD Ellie, my more nervous/timid of the 2 managed to get tangled in my hair as well one time and me and her were both really freaking out *facepalm* she was a bit mad at me after that lol but she gave me licks for the first time today ^_^ Noelle already gives me licks and kisses sometimes but today was the first real time Ellie did it without me having to bribe her into it haha. They're such affectionate little things once they warm up to you  I guess the way to a rats heart really is through yogurt drops and skritches 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

RattieLove* said:


> LOL I'm laughing so hard at all of these, especially what happened to you Voltage XD Ellie, my more nervous/timid of the 2 managed to get tangled in my hair as well one time and me and her were both really freaking out *facepalm* she was a bit mad at me after that lol but she gave me licks for the first time today ^_^ Noelle already gives me licks and kisses sometimes but today was the first real time Ellie did it without me having to bribe her into it haha. They're such affectionate little things once they warm up to you  I guess the way to a rats heart really is through yogurt drops and skritches


Haha, licks from rats is like the best thing ever. I didn't know rats do that before Arya started licking me. It had me very confused for a bit. I haven't really been using treats to bribe them as much as I should be but it definitely helped gain me Arya's trust in the beginning.
Ellie sounds adorable btw


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

My baby Clara loves to hang out on my shoulders, which quickly turns into her getting all tangled in my hair and climbing on top of my head.
She loves it up there


----------

